# Questions about silacone..



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Whats the stuff that is safe to use? I was going to secure some rocks and possibly some clay pots together...

Thanks!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Anything that says it's 100% silicon is good. Just make sure it doesn't say it has anti-mildew or anti-bacteria.
I think I use silicon II and it's fine.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh alrighty, thanks for the help


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I've got a tube of GE Silicones "Silicone CONSTRUCTION 1200 Series Sealant" which was supplied to me by The Menagerie. Apparently, one of the major aquarium builders in Toronto use it on their tanks.
No doubt you can pick it up in decent hardware stores that stock GE products.

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh! thats right the GE stuff...

I have tonnes at work, i'll just buy one from mum.. just need to give it time to cure correct?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

It has to be GE Silicone 1 ONLY & make sure its in the blue tube. NOT the red tube for bathrooms.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ummm...we only have the white tube?....


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Mastercraft for windows and doors, at canadian tire will also do. Have used it many times, and is recommended for aquariums. As already mentioned, stay away from anything that saystub and tile, or bathrooms. You want the stuff that says windows and doors.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh okay.. nice 

Thanks guys!


----------

